# Is there many ppl buying cute soaps?



## hobbiz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi! I am new to soap making (1 batch only) as well as this forum. I saw a lot of very lovely or weird CP and especially MP soaps. Some I think have more decorative values than showering values. Could you guys tell me about your opinions about this or your customer opinions too? I myself find it is hard to buy those cute soaps and use them.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2009)

First of all welcome to the soap making forum!

:wink: don't want to sound mean; but why don't you focus on the soap making part for a while, before worrying what customers want?
Soap making is a craft that needs time to learn, and loads more time before starting to sell...  :roll: If that would be your intention anyway.

Meanwhile, if you have any questions on soapmaking, we're all here to help   Be sure to post some pics of your first batch; we all love to see those.

To answer your question; my handmade soap is the only thing I use and no mather how pretty a soap looks; the showering with it makes you way more happy than looking at it.
I don't sell yet, but I hand out 90% of my soap to people we know and most of them use it on a regular base.


----------



## hobbiz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi! Sorry to ask this question but actually I am quite curious about this. This might not concern much about whether later I would join soap biz or not. Just my curiousity  :roll:  .
I will post my 1st batch in other thread.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay then; it's just that we see so much people who want to set up a soaping business in weeks.  
But curiousity is never a bad thing  :wink: 
Be sure to write a little something about yourself in the intro section, we're all happy to give you a warm welcome.


----------



## hobbiz (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok damar88. My bad batch is up already.    
This thread is just to know ppl opinions about cute soaps. Personally I think I might buy only 2 or 3 very cute soaps for decoratin and thats all. I dont want to put much money in decorative things that have short life and same kind.


----------



## dandelion (Oct 22, 2009)

I've seen some of the artistic soaps, that look like candy, cupcakes, the sky and ocean, icebergs...I would have a hard time buying them as I see soap as something functional.  If I had a big beautiful home, I would buy them for guest bathrooms for the "wow" factor.


----------



## madpiano (Oct 22, 2009)

It depends really - some of the soaps look a lot better than they are actually useful. I mean cupcake soaps are all very nice, but that is a very awkward shape to wash hands or body with so I would probably not use it. 

Some soaps are too pretty as well. Not so much CP/HP, they too can be pretty, but still in a useful way. Some M&P soaps look like they took 3 days to make. I would feel a bit weird using such a piece of art. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not a funky person - so my soaps are very... well straight forward, I guess.

There are folks who love fun and funky (check out Grumpy Girl for some fantastic examples http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5048408), and others who are into the smoooooth look.

So basically - the answer is that it depends.  There is room for both.


----------



## soapchick (Oct 22, 2009)

In my area anyways I have found that people like rustic type soaps and are very interested in the composition of the soap versus how cute it looks.  I also found that what I think would be a great scent in a candle is not what people want in soaps.  My customers like the fruity/floral scents versus things you would eat such as the lavender over a gingerbread cookie scent.


----------



## hobbiz (Oct 23, 2009)

I also find that some cute and wierd soaps are very hard to hold and scrub on skins. I think creativity is great but some soaps are mostly for decoration only.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2009)

I have found that soap bars that look like soap bars have sold the best for me.  I've had "cutesy" mold soaps as well as some more artistic ones and they just don't sell as well.  Having said that I am going to include some mold soaps for my Christmas inventory as people do like to give them as gifts - weird.....


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2009)

Clare that's the reaction I get as well.  I found that with my Orca soaps that tourists bought them and so did people for gifts.  For Christmas I will have some different ornametnals as well as my regular bar shape..... LOL


----------



## IanT (Oct 27, 2009)

It all depends on your target market...


----------

